
Show HN: DSS – Dynamic Style Sheets as Functions of State - mtrcss
https://gitlab.com/dosycorp/dss
======
mtrcss
DSS are similar to CSS-in-JS with scoped styles, with the idea being to have
style as a function of state.

This is all just for my own enjoyment and productivity to use in my own
projects, but I'm OK if other people find it useful (but I don't want it to
become an OSS project with all the requirements of maintaining that) and
welcome any criticism, feedback and ideas as well.

